# Red Claw Crabs



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

I bought 2 red claw crabs. One seems to be fighting with the other and tearing it's legs off one by one....I guess it was not a good idea to get two. They live in my 55G and they chose to live in the same ornamental cave...guess that could be causing the problem. I was hoping they would climb to the top to rest on plants and get some air, but instead they hide all the time. I do see them come out to eat and chop up things. I have plenty of hiding places for them but they really like the cave because it has only one outlet and I guess they feel safer. I don't feel like they are happy though. Any suggestions?:sad::sad:


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe get another cave that is almost the same so the other crab can hide in it and not be attacked? But I can guarantee you that eventually the crabs will go out of the water!


----------

